# 1996 f-350



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well as some of you may know. This is the truck that a member was selling on here. I have to say that 90plow (Eric) was a stand up guy to deal with. Everything he said was 100% true and didn't lie to me about anything. I did end up getting the back-rack and the light bar too.

The underside is rusty but not that bad for being a 15year old plow truck. The truck runs like a champ. It fires right up and idles smooth. The tranny shifts very smooth as well even under a full pedal. The plow could use a paint job but thats about it. Works great. Overall i think i got a hell of a nice set up for the money.

Here are some pics. I plan on tinting the windows and trying one of the DIY spray on bedliners. Also looking for a toolbox for the bed. I will update this thread as i slowly fix her up over the next couple months.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice new toy Mackman! Gonna put all three to work next winter?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice, Good luck with it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks very clean. It should serve you well. Good luck with it.


I hope your Dad is doing better.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1284371 said:


> Nice new toy Mackman! Gonna put all three to work next winter?


I hope so



L.I.Mike;1284380 said:


> Very nice, Good luck with it.


Thanks


cet;1284385 said:


> Truck looks very clean. It should serve you well. Good luck with it.
> 
> I hope your Dad is doing better.


Thanks for asking about my dad. As much as i hate to say this but he is going downhill. He is feeling better and is up moving around more. But we got bad news on friday that the cancer is now in his liver. Just taking it day by day.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

sorry to hear that news about your dad . a very close friend of mine had cancer that spread to the liver all i can say is stay around and cherrish the days he has.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful truck. If I was going to buy a Ford thats the truck it would have to be, Ive been looking to pickup a nice clean 7.3 just cant justify it right now.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice obs Mackman.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

How much $$$ I like it


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

You have a nice fleet coming together... love the OBS


Sorry to hear about your dad...


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Any pictures of the undercarriage? Rust? I was eyeing this truck and would have been more serious if it were a 5 speed.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the first picture is the best, nice truck it was just to far from me....... hope your dad feels better and he stays with you guys longer than they think.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm very sorry to here about your dad.

That is a very good looking truck I had been eying it myself but also deemed it to far to drive a new truck. Was the rust on the fenders fixed?

Hoping to hear better news about your dad,

John


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad and hope he gets better soon. Keep ya head up. Nice obs I am currently looking for a obs for myself but to bad it is not a manual tranny


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry to here about your dad.

Nice OBS Ford. Does that have a Power Stroke or an International? Are you going to leave that plow on or put a Fisher on it like your other truck?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Mackman;1284395 said:


> I hope so
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks for asking about my dad. As much as i hate to say this but he is going downhill. He is feeling better and is up moving around more. But we got bad news on friday that the cancer is now in his liver. Just taking it day by day.


Looks great!

On another note, I know I'm a complete stranger, but my dad passed away last May of Stage 4 Pancreatic and Liver cancer after a tough battle of 4 months. If you just want to talk, feel free to PM me.

I am only 20, and this has been the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Mackman, nice truck! And also sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't kno Wat id do w/o my ad


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to throw up....that truck was 5mins from me and I wanted it so bad but didn't have the money until about 5 days ago hah fml


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stuffdeer;1284451 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> On another note, I know I'm a complete stranger, but my dad passed away last May of Stage 4 Pancreatic and Liver cancer after a tough battle of 4 months. If you just want to talk, feel free to PM me.
> 
> I am only 20, and this has been the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.


My dads cancer started as stage 4 prostate cancer. We found out about it 2 years ago. By the time we caught it, it was already in his bones. Now it just moved to his liver. So with it being in his liver we know its bad. I'm only 27 not much older then you. Its sucks big time. My dad is only 58. Well I'm telling you something you already know.

Anyway. On a better note. Back to the truck. I am going to put my spreader in it and keep the plow on it. The plow works good so far so I'm not going to upgrade it. Even tho I'm 100% fisher man. But if it works it would be pissing money away to me. I was thinking about painting it yellow and putting fisher decals on it. lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I will have some more pics in the next couple days. I will make sure to get some of the underside. LIke i said there is rust but it aint thaty bad. To me anyway.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

i love the "no" taped to the e break


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1284472 said:


> My dads cancer started as stage 4 prostate cancer. We found out about it 2 years ago. By the time we caught it, it was already in his bones. Now it just moved to his liver. So with it being in his liver we know its bad. I'm only 27 not much older then you. Its sucks big time. My dad is only 58. Well I'm telling you something you already know.
> 
> Anyway. On a better note. Back to the truck. I am going to put my spreader in it and keep the plow on it. The plow works good so far so I'm not going to upgrade it. Even tho I'm 100% fisher man. But if it works it would be pissing money away to me. I was thinking about painting it yellow and putting fisher decals on it. lol


I'm 17 and my Dad is 53, not much younger than your dad. I can't imagine lossing him that you. My grand father died of a heart atache when he was 46.

Hope you enjoy the trip blade. I have never used one but, I think it would drive me crazy.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

no video of the truck???


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

hammerstein;1284475 said:


> i love the "no" taped to the e break


LOL that is funny.



mercer_me;1284485 said:


> Hope you enjoy the trip blade. I have never used one but, I think it would drive me crazy.


I did own a meyers on my very 1st plow truck about 11years ago. From what i can remeber it wasnt to bad.



DareDog;1284505 said:


> no video of the truck???


Since you asked i will make one of my great videos 2morrow for ya.

Took the truck out for a long ride tonight since i went a switch the title over and got tags and insurance for it. Gotta say it runs great. Put about 45miles on it. Little highway, little around town. So far im very pleased with the truck.

One quick question. I owned an 96OBS about 7 years ago but it was an XL so it didn't have Cruise control. This one is an XLT. The CC works but there is not light on the dash or anywhere that comes on. Is there one from the factory and maybe the bulb or something is burnt out??


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

there is no light that I am aware of... None of the OBS trucks have a light in them that I am familar with, tho Ford did some wierd things different model to model so you never no

I would say NO light.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Creek View Prop;1284544 said:


> there is no light that I am aware of... None of the OBS trucks have a light in them that I am familar with, tho Ford did some wierd things different model to model so you never no
> 
> I would say NO light.


Just found out. there is no light at all for the CC. On the OBSs


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very sorry to hear about your father mack.....hopefully he doesn't suffer and enjoys the last days of his life .......if ya wanna grab a beer or something or just talk feel free to give me a shout bud 267-324-7377


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

well you definitely struck lucky with the truck, i hope the same for your father! you definitely have a strong forum based website behind you supporting you with anything that happens, and i hope you lean to us, if ever you need to! 

Once again! Nice truck... looks pretty sweet next to that Mack in the driveway! ... does your driveway ever crack with that truck in it? My dad drives a International Flatbed, and it have just tore away at the driveway!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mack do you have airbags or anything in your 04? truck holds the weight very well.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

nicksplowing;1284556 said:


> very sorry to hear about your father mack.....hopefully he doesn't suffer and enjoys the last days of his life .......if ya wanna grab a beer or something or just talk feel free to give me a shout bud 267-324-7377


Thanks nick it means alot.



patlalandebutt;1284558 said:


> well you definitely struck lucky with the truck, i hope the same for your father! you definitely have a strong forum based website behind you supporting you with anything that happens, and i hope you lean to us, if ever you need to!
> 
> Once again! Nice truck... looks pretty sweet next to that Mack in the driveway! ... does your driveway ever crack with that truck in it? My dad drives a International Flatbed, and it have just tore away at the driveway!


Yea the driveway is all tore up cuz of the tri/axle lol.



the new boss 92;1284598 said:


> mack do you have airbags or anything in your 04? truck holds the weight very well.


Nah no air bags at all. 100% stock.

Just want to say thanks again for everyones comments and best wishes for my dad. I didnt think i had friends on this forum. I know you are all strangers to me. But it still means alot. Thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking truck, like all of your other ones. Good luck with your dad, I'm pulling for him.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new boss 92;1284598 said:


> mack do you have airbags or anything in your 04? truck holds the weight very well.


This is a better pic to show that its l00% stock LOL


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

dose that guy still load it that dosent know how to load pick up trucks lol


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bad ass truck Mack!! Keeping you and your family in my prayers keep us updated!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mackman;1284674 said:


> This is a better pic to show that its l00% stock LOL


man i still love that truck, im looking for a new one offically and its going to be a dmax or powerstroke. i cant wait.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just order some new tires for her.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R6WDTOWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

God i hate buying tires. To me they seem like such a rip-off. But i had one tire on the truck that wouldnt pass PA inspection.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1284794 said:


> Just order some new tires for her.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...R6WDTOWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes
> 
> God i hate buying tires. To me they seem like such a rip-off. But i had one tire on the truck that wouldnt pass PA inspection.


Them Good Year Wrangler DuraTracs look like a realy nice tire. What do you have on your truck now?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1284806 said:


> Them Good Year Wrangler DuraTracs look like a realy nice tire. What do you have on your truck now?


On the 04 i have dick cepeak mud countrys
On the 96 i dont know what is on there. They are mis-macthed pizza cutters


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Anybody ever try the DIY spray on bedliners?? I was looking at Als liner. If you used it before what kit did you use and how do you like it??

http://www.alsliner.com/index.php


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well i bought the Raptor Bedliner kit. It was 175 bucks with shipping and an xtra bottle of spray stuff. It comes with the gun and everything you need to spray it. Here is a video of one guy using it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mackman;1284818 said:


> Anybody ever try the DIY spray on bedliners?? I was looking at Als liner. If you used it before what kit did you use and how do you like it??
> 
> http://www.alsliner.com/index.php


i can let you know soon, we are going to spry pasbtblueribbons truck soon with that stuff


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new boss 92;1284828 said:


> i can let you know soon, we are going to spry pasbtblueribbons truck soon with that stuff


Let me know how you like it. I picked the raptor liner over ALs cuz it seems easier to use. Just fill the bottle shake it up and screw it on the gun and spray. We will see.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice truck and sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice truck! sorry to hear about you dad hope all is well. let us know how you like those duratracs though ive been looking at them and have only heard good things about em


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Brandon can yu let me know how that spray in liner works? I want to do 3 of my pick ups, and my foreman has a ranger that he wants to do. Thanks man

Hope your dad is doing better


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

FuturePilot4u;1284458 said:


> I don't kno Wat id do w/o my ad


May want to work on your grammar if you plan on being a pilot .

Mackman, I am glad you were able to get this thing. I wanted it really bad and was just thinking about it again the other day. He didn't want to sell it to me because he didn't want me driving it back to MN. It sounds like it would have been fine though.

Good looking truck in the right color Thumbs Up. Should be awesome for you.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

That raptor liner kit is very easy and user friendly. I sprayed it on my last trucks rocker panels. It held up really well for the two years I had it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;1284886 said:


> very nice truck! sorry to hear about you dad hope all is well. let us know how you like those duratracs though ive been looking at them and have only heard good things about em


The duratrcas came today. They seem like they will be a good tire.



Creek View Prop;1284897 said:


> Brandon can yu let me know how that spray in liner works? I want to do 3 of my pick ups, and my foreman has a ranger that he wants to do. Thanks man
> 
> Hope your dad is doing better


I will let you know about the liner as soon as i install it.



NBI Lawn;1284936 said:


> May want to work on your grammar if you plan on being a pilot .
> 
> Mackman, I am glad you were able to get this thing. I wanted it really bad and was just thinking about it again the other day. He didn't want to sell it to me because he didn't want me driving it back to MN. It sounds like it would have been fine though.
> 
> Good looking truck in the right color Thumbs Up. Should be awesome for you.


So far i put 170miles on it and it ran great. Im glad he didnt sell it to you. But if it was me as soon as i got the cash i would have wished you the best of luck when you pulled out of the driveway. lol



exmark;1284957 said:


> That raptor liner kit is very easy and user friendly. I sprayed it on my last trucks rocker panels. It held up really well for the two years I had it.


Thats what i like to hear.

BTW daredog and everyone else im uploading a video now. So stay tuned. lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

if anything that told me I'm an idiot for not buying it, please tell me your not painting it yellow?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

HA! thanks mackman  "old daredog"


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mackman;1284965 said:


> So far i put 170miles on it and it ran great. Im glad he didnt sell it to you. But if it was me as soon as i got the cash i would have wished you the best of luck when you pulled out of the driveway. lol


LOL Thats all I would have expected though. I am sure it would have been just fine. set the cruise at 65mph with no load and would have trucked all the way to MN I am sure. If it did break I sit in a hotel while someone comes with a trailer.

Damn I like that truck.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Willman940;1285021 said:


> if anything that told me I'm an idiot for not buying it, please tell me your not painting it yellow?


Nah im not painting it yellow. LOL



DareDog;1285053 said:


> HA! thanks mackman  "old daredog"


No problem.



NBI Lawn;1285061 said:


> LOL Thats all I would have expected though. I am sure it would have been just fine. set the cruise at 65mph with no load and would have trucked all the way to MN I am sure. If it did break I sit in a hotel while someone comes with a trailer.
> 
> Damn I like that truck.


I think it would have made it. But i would have told you to do it at your own risk lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Another video. Not so good. Having trouble with the plow. Need some help. Will post in the western forum.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1285125 said:


> Another video. Not so good. Having trouble with the plow. Need some help. Will post in the western forum.


Sorry to hear about all the trouble you are running into. That paint busting open is bull sh!t you should call that company and tell them what happened.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1285127 said:


> Sorry to hear about all the trouble you are running into. That paint busting open is bull sh!t you should call that company and tell them what happened.


I was thinking about it. But im not the type to really say anything. I plan on spraying 2morrow so it will be good.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

can you please find somewhere else to store your fisher haha? that part of the vid hurt. also, that muffler thing has to go =]


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

randomb0b123;1285157 said:


> can you please find somewhere else to store your fisher haha? that part of the vid hurt. also, that muffler thing has to go =]


lol i really dont have no where esle to put it. Its ok down in the weeds.Thumbs Up


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you get those goodyear duratracs on yet? Those are very good tires i was going to get them but my dealer was fresh out so i went with another great tire Mastercraft Courser A/T2


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

XxChevy-HDxX;1285193 said:


> Did you get those goodyear duratracs on yet? Those are very good tires i was going to get them but my dealer was fresh out so i went with another great tire Mastercraft Courser A/T2


the master craft looked like a good tire but we don't have anyone here that is good that sells them but town fair tire and i wouldn't let them put a tire on my bycicle.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was going to order a set of Dura Tracs for my 06' but everyone that I spoke to that has them said that the sidewalls are too soft for much of a load. I would watch them very carefully with a loaded spreader. That is a good looking old truck & it should run for years to come. I had the same truck & it was the best handling plow truck That I have ever used,


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

what did you pay? you got a damn steal I have a feeling. did the powerstroke use glow plugs? seams like that was the hard starting problem


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not a Ford guy, but those models of trucks are really sharp. I had a 93 Ford F250 and it really turned some heads, too bad everything was going to hell on it or I would've kept it:laughing: Best of luck with it, I hope it serves you well for years to come!

Best wishes to you and your family in this difficult time, I'll be praying for your dad.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are pics of the plow and what i got done so far. I was going to get it sandblasted but it wasnt really that bad. So i just wire wheeled the whole thing. I didnt have enough paint. So when i get paint 2morrow the blade will be done.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice mackman sorry to hear about your dad are you keeping the blue f350 or is the red one just a back up


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1285296 said:


> nice mackman sorry to hear about your dad are you keeping the blue f350 or is the red one just a back up


Im keeping the blue truck. The blue one is just going to be a plow truck now. Im going to take the salter and put it in the 96. I will be running 2 trucks this winter.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looking good now if the fluckin vid will load on my damn computer lol

how bad is the pa inspection on the pick ups? pretty rough on the old trucks or just look at the main parts on the truck?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new boss 92;1285303 said:


> looking good now if the fluckin vid will load on my damn computer lol
> 
> how bad is the pa inspection on the pick ups? pretty rough on the old trucks or just look at the main parts on the truck?


Well my buddy who does all my work owns his shop. He kinda lets stuff slide alittle. The only thing he is anal about is Tires. He wants to see good tires. As long everything else isnt too bad he will slap a sticker on it.

On another note. I did alittle welding on the plow. Made some new mounts for the plow makers. I will have more pics showing them in the next couple days.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The plow is looking good Mack Man. Keep up the good work. Thumbs Up


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good. That truck & plow should make you plenty of $$$$.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mackman;1285315 said:


> Well my buddy who does all my work owns his shop. He kinda lets stuff slide alittle. The only thing he is anal about is Tires. He wants to see good tires. As long everything else isnt too bad he will slap a sticker on it.
> 
> On another note. I did alittle welding on the plow. Made some new mounts for the plow makers. I will have more pics showing them in the next couple days.


not bad, i know il is starting to buckle down a little bit on out d plate inspection.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

After looking at that grinding mess I will be doing mine outside, way outside. What are you using on your grinder, standard wire cup wheel or sanding disks?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

mackman did you guys sell your dads trucks


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MatthewG;1285426 said:


> After looking at that grinding mess I will be doing mine outside, way outside. What are you using on your grinder, standard wire cup wheel or sanding disks?


This is what i used.
http://www.netwelder.com/servlet/the-69/WALTER-WIRE-CUP-BRUSH/Detail
It worked good overall. Takes alittle time.



joey7599;1285427 said:


> mackman did you guys sell your dads trucks


Yes we did.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

heres my 97 stuck in the mud:realmad: then getting pulled out by a chevy:laughing: lmao


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

lol with all the rain we gotten you should know better nick


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

good thing there was a chevy near by to come rescue it =]


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

very clean truck, great find!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey mack, i know im changing subject alot here. but are you throwing a plow on your granite or are you just going to haul snow during the winter?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Mackman;1285449 said:


> lol with all the rain we gotten you should know better nick


agreed bud


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

the new boss 92;1285510 said:


> hey mack, i know im changing subject alot here. but are you throwing a plow on your granite or are you just going to haul snow during the winter?


As of now i wont be putting a plow on the mack. Unless you want to loan me 18,000 for a new plow and spreader lol. 

Here some more pics of the plow. Slowly getting there. BTW that shock is a rip-off.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow great job i just got done repainting my plow too it looks brand new again just like yours lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The plow is looking good Mack Man. But, like I have said many times them little flags on the Western plow markers look stupid IMO.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1285970 said:


> Wow great job i just got done repainting my plow too it looks brand new again just like yours lol


Thanks



mercer_me;1285975 said:


> The plow is looking good Mack Man. But, like I have said many times them little flags on the Western plow markers look stupid IMO.


The flags are the reason i bought them LMAOThumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i just got mine back from being blasted and powdercoated today it looks great, how much did that shock cost you mines shot too?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

randomb0b123;1285982 said:


> i just got mine back from being blasted and powdercoated today it looks great, how much did that shock cost you mines shot too?


Like 70bucks. Its a total rip-off. But what are you going to do?? A shock for my mack tri/axle is only 46bucks lol


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

*good luck*

Truck looks good ...good luck there great trucks ....have a 95 250


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow what a deal


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wait till you start using it, the wester plags are gonna get tore the phuck up they are weak sauce. i have think snow flags and they are thicker than ****!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mackman;1285959 said:


> As of now i wont be putting a plow on the mack. Unless you want to loan me 18,000 for a new plow and spreader lol.
> 
> Here some more pics of the plow. Slowly getting there. BTW that shock is a rip-off.


I'm really diggin the bike Mack, is that your weekend cruiser?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

can I have my 8foot tall markers back lol.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

90plow;1286723 said:


> can I have my 8foot tall markers back lol.


Those things had their own zip code.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just now saw this thread. That truck is sweet dude. Nice find. Those trucks are ultra rare around here. Most are 2wd and we are over populated with friggin' half tons.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Update on the truck.

Spray in bedliner and toolbox. New tires.

The spray in bedliner came out great. Its not as thick as my Line X in the 04 but for 100 bucks you cant beat it. The TSC toolbox is cheap junk. But its only 199.00. SO you get what you pay for. Here are some pics.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1287028 said:


> Update on the truck.
> 
> Spray in bedliner and toolbox. New tires.
> 
> The spray in bedliner came out great. Its not as thick as my Line X in the 04 but for 100 bucks you cant beat it. The TSC toolbox is cheap junk. But its only 199.00. SO you get what you pay for.


What brand was that spray in liner? Was it easy to do? How bad is the tool box I'm looking for a cheap one for my Chevy 1500 I'm only going to keep it for a year. I just need it for extra space when I go to college.

By the way them tires look great.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

The toolbox is more or less junk IMO. It aint no weatherguard. But for what im going to use it for and what you will prob. use it for it will get the job done.

The bedliner is http://www.tptools.com/p/2600,233_U-Pol-Raptor-Spray-On-Truck-Bed-Liner-Kit.html. It is real easy to use.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1287031 said:


> The toolbox is more or less junk IMO. It aint no weatherguard. But for what im going to use it for and what you will prob. use it for it will get the job done.
> 
> The bedliner is http://www.tptools.com/p/2600,233_U-Pol-Raptor-Spray-On-Truck-Bed-Liner-Kit.html. It is real easy to use.


I only have a Craftsman 26 gallon compresor do you think I could do it with that?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1287033 said:


> I only have a Craftsman 26 gallon compresor do you think I could do it with that?


Yea i think so. I sprayed at 60psi.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow real nice looking truck now...Can you take a picture with plow on it now to see what it looks like? 
Real nice job Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job with the truck Mack, looks almost new.. How's the tri-axle, keeping busy hopefully


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Get the tailgate trim painted all red too!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1287052 said:


> Wow real nice looking truck now...Can you take a picture with plow on it now to see what it looks like?
> Real nice job Thumbs Up


I will when i get the plow pump back and get everything back together.



plowguy23;1287174 said:


> Nice job with the truck Mack, looks almost new.. How's the tri-axle, keeping busy hopefully


Tri/axle is busy as its ever been. Getting phone callsa for day and night work. Looking to hire someone P/T for the night stuff. 


EGLC;1287198 said:


> Get the tailgate trim painted all red too!


Im looking for a whole new gate.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I might sell the 96 if this keeps up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...873QQitemZ110702241907QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks

I just put it on there for the hell of it too see what the bidding would get up to. But if i can get 10k+ it will be gone lol.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Y are you selling it?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1288557 said:


> Y are you selling it?


I really dont want to sell it. But i will rather have 10k cash then the truck lol. Them OBS fords bring big money on ebay.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

any idea were to buy the fender flares that you have on the truck? I like the way they look. If I had 10K it would be my truck...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

payup.......


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any updates mack?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you sell it?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like from the ebay add he did not. ?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

No new updates. 

No i did not sell it. I still got it. Still aint too sure what im going to do.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

mackman you are the man, simple as that, your videos are the greatest... 

where at in pa are you?


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mackman;1288572 said:


> I really dont want to sell it. But i will rather have 10k cash then the truck lol. Them OBS fords bring big money on ebay.


yeah alot of people like the obs fords I'm selling my 1995 250 4x4 with a 8.6 wetern unimount for anyone out there , not to get off the subject...I had pics up those trucks last forever 290,000 and still plowing makin money....


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Snowman, I think ive seen your truck on craiglist. Beautiful looking truck....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

9500obo.......

Im in no real rush to move it. But it did get up to 9,000 on ebay before i took it off. SO i think i could get 9-10. Maybe. But its the sameold song and dance. Its only worth what someone is willing to pay for it lol.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

that truck is gorgeous im jealous wish i could do my 96 f250 that way


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Mackman;1291600 said:


> 9500obo.......
> 
> Im in no real rush to move it. But it did get up to 9,000 on ebay before i took it off. SO i think i could get 9-10. Maybe. But its the sameold song and dance. Its only worth what someone is willing to pay for it lol.


Very tempting.. HMMMMM


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Man What great looking truck now with the plow repainted now and ur selling it lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

M&M Services;1291668 said:


> Very tempting.. HMMMMM


only 68,600 miles MM. But its no where as good as shape under it as that black one you had was.



XxChevy-HDxX;1291682 said:


> Man What great looking truck now with the plow repainted now and ur selling it lol


Yea i dont want to. But since im starting this septic thing i need to free some cash up. Im hoping to break even on the truck.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Back on Ebay again. Last time it got up to 9,000 with 4 days left and i took it off. Any one wanna take a guess on what it goes for?? If i dont sell it localy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110714587543


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

what kind of septic thing are you doing? Installs and stuff or pumping?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Creek View Prop;1291979 said:


> what kind of septic thing are you doing? Installs and stuff or pumping?


Just pumping for now. some minor septic repair. baffles, risers etc.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Truck just sold on ebay for 11,500 my buy it now price. Already got the 500 in my paypal.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

nice truck - but i just don't understand people who search for these OBS fords for months or even years, finally find what they are after, and then sell it months later. I've seen it happen here a few times now. (I know this one popped up on this site and kind of fell in your lap). I guess everything has its price, and to each his own, but why even bother? i get the quick cash idea, but after all your time, effort, and money between the plow, tires, and bedliner alone, did you really come out that far ahead?

I love my OBS and put a ton of effort into it as you can see in this link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106

But after spending 7 months looking hard for this truck, I know that I'd have to get way more than most anyone would be willing to pay to justify it. I was offered $9,000 for the truck by the original owner, and turned it down. and I know that was a lot of money for a non-PSD truck. It's a labor of love I guess. I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but add all the hours of looking for the truck, getting it home, working on it, and all the dollars spent on parts and materials. Did you really come out that far ahead? Plus you lost an awesome truck from your fleet. I hope it goes to a good owner who will treat her right. you did some nice work on it and hopefully you dont regret selling it. but at some point you will!!!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I came out about 1500 ahead. After all said and done

Truck paid 6,800.00
Title Transfer, tags, sales tax and ins. 565.00
Tires 990.00
Bedliner 119.00
Rear brakes and drums. 132.00
Ac lines and condenser + Labor to put on 512.00
All the plow stuff 550.00
Going to pick it up. We will call that 300.00 for fuel and wear and tare.

Total Money in the truck. 9,968.00.

So i made $1,532.00. Only thing i didnt add in was my time for working on the plow and spraying the bedliner. No i didnt make out like a bandit. But i didnt lose money. Now i will have 11,500 to put in the bank to help me get this septic business off the ground.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgot to add. Ebay just chraged me 166.00 to sell it. So now i came out 1,366.00 ahead. lol


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

PA crap pumpers here we come!! Or whatever you are calling it


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MatthewG;1292146 said:


> PA crap pumpers here we come!! Or whatever you are calling it


Thumbs UpThumbs Up

B.Martin Wastewater Services will be the name lol


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

that truck was nice wish i could of bought it , that thing was nice i would of kept it .


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats on selling the truck. I really have to wonder what the buyer was thinking dropping almost 12gs on a 15 year old plow truck without ever physically seeing it. Hope he's not dissapointed when gets it I know I would be lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

90plow;1292208 said:


> Congrats on selling the truck. I really have to wonder what the buyer was thinking dropping almost 12gs on a 15 year old plow truck without ever physically seeing it. Hope he's not dissapointed when gets it I know I would be lol.


You know i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

all done now nothing he can do about it


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

MatthewG;1292146 said:


> PA crap pumpers here we come!! Or whatever you are calling it


thats is great I might just have to start a septic company to name it that haha


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats on the sale. I'd rather find one of the OBS Fords with a blown motor, but a good body and get it for extra cheap. $12k for a 15 yr old truck isn't going to happen for me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well he came and bought the truck. He wasnt to happy about it. I had to come down 1,000 in price. So he got it for 10,500. So looks like i only made 366.00 dollars. Counting my time i lost on it. But o well. Now i got the cash and can use that for the septic business.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

just curiouse what didn't he like? and can't you hold him to what he bought at it at auction? if that is the case i can bid all day long if i get there and don't like it don't pay for it or ask for more off he did the buy it now price i would sue him even for $1K because you could of got more if it kept going?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i was wondering that to cause he agree to pay that price from ebay and mackman put up a lot of pics of the truck,


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

was he one of those idiots that expects a mint condition plow truck thats 15 yrs old


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

randomb0b123;1292849 said:


> was he one of those idiots that expects a mint condition plow truck thats 15 yrs old


Yes he was.

I could of held him to the ebay price. I could give him a bad report on ebay. I was happy with what i a got. the rad support was rotted out bad. I didnt know that. So i worked with him a little about that.

But he was *****ing cuz you could see in the paint where the lettering was. Give me a break azzhole. Its a 15 year old plow truck. Not a 2011 that just rolled off the line.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

an obs without a rotted out rad support thats totally unheard of....... thats like seeing a first gen cummins with a rotted out roof drip rail. o well you still came out ahead but seriously what would you expect come on now you fool


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

you should have told him to bad because he bought the truck on ebay for 11,500 and that is the price he has to pay and what ever down payment he gave too you.... you shouldnt give it back to him. Once the money goes in the bank it stays. Thats what i would told the guy.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i think in this case he needs the cash to start his other side bussiness . but i think if you bid on a used plow truck you know what to expect really


----------

